# LookIng for a product to kill mice....but not cats



## Wvbibi (May 25, 2011)

My pest control guy has installed mice bait stations in my basement. I asked him what would happen if my cat would eat a dead mouse that had ingested the poison....he said nothing would happen. I find this hard to believe, judging from what i've read on all the products i've seen in stores. I guess i'm ready to go the old fashioned snap trap route unless someone can assure me that there is a safe product out there....


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

In my opinion snap traps are more humane than poison. I'd use them.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh, well, cats kill mice...


----------

